# rats and spiders



## rebun (Apr 1, 2011)

hi

im a newcomer to the pet rat scene, ive had my two pet rats just over 3 months and there fully grown. anyway, in the last week or so ive noticed that my room might have become the residence of a (australian) huntsman spider. moreover i suspect that this spider is female and about to lay her eggs or whatever they do. i know that huntsmans are generally non-aggressive creatures and there bite is not poisonous to humans, but what i cant find out is whatever venom it does inject is harmful to pet rats (it does inject a little venom i believe). would anyone know about this?

its not that i expect the spider to go on a joy ride and attack my rats, what i am worried about is it slipping into the cage and my rats possibly having a go at it and the spider, being a possible protective soon-to-be-mother might do what it has too in order to defend itself and its babies.

I know that it sounds a bit paranoid, but i just want to stay on the cautious side. so does anyone know how fatal/non-fatal a huntsman bite is to a rat and not a human?


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I have no idea about the fatality of a bite, but huntsman spiders are huge!

And..if somehow it gets into the cage, your rats may very well kill and eat it, just a heads up.


----------



## wheeljack (Mar 17, 2011)

Shoot, I can't find the stupid table.

I would relocate spidey if at all possible. I belong to several invert forums and keep tarantulas and those forums have a lot of literature on the effect of tarantualas and true spider bites on humans and rodents. It appears that humans have a natural resistance to a lot of venom from these guys where as rodents, dogs and cats do not and the venom from many species of spider will have a comparatively worse effect on them.

Probably a small risk of a bite unless you rats go over and bother her while she's guarding her sac, but I personally would rather not take that risk.


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

if it were in my house the spider would be OUT. ;D


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes, I would either move the rats or relocate the spider.
I am glad you did not kill the spider though, I am so afraid of them Idk if I could stop myself even though I know it's wrong.


----------



## wheeljack (Mar 17, 2011)

This is driving me crazy, I know I had a LD50 chart showing tarantulas and true spider effects on mice but I can't find the stupid thing.

Anyway--this site mentions they can kill rodents
http://www.squidoo.com/huntsman-spider

This site if you search through the abstracts on Sparassidae (unless your huntsman is different than the one I'm thinking of) http://www.arachnology.org/ISA/meetings/2001abstracts.html explains effects of their bites on humans. Typically with theraphosidae (tarantulas), if the venom is strong enough to affect a human it's deadly to something as large as a cat or small dog (even a large dog depending on the species). Huntsman are true spiders and not therphosids so the venom may act differently, but I personally would consider this particular spider a danger to my rats and send it packing.


----------



## rebun (Apr 1, 2011)

ive seen it elsewhere in the house and i think it was just hunting in my room that night. if i see it again ill just guide it outdoors

thanks everyone for the replies =) super fast and helpful


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

You should take a picture of it when you take it outside.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Omg I might die hahaha. Hunstman spiders are so scary. I have a pet tarantula, and she just molted, and I almost fainted xD


----------



## Crickett (Feb 22, 2011)

from wikipedia Toxicity and aggression:In general, huntsman spiders are not regarded as dangerous, and can be considered beneficial because they feed on insects (cockroaches are a favourite). Many Australians will relocate huntsman spiders to the garden rather than kill them. There have been reports of members of the genus Neosparassus (formerly called Olios) giving bites that have caused prolonged pain, inflammation, headache, vomiting and irregular pulse rate; however, a scientific study into the bite of these spiders did not note any severe or unusual symptoms resulting from confirmed Neosparassus bites.[4] It is unclear under what circumstances these spiders bite people, but it is known that female members of this family will aggressively defend against perceived threats to their egg sacs and their young.

i would remove the spider because it might see your ratties as a threat to its young and attack them, i couldnt find if its toxic to rats


----------

